# Gold extraction using ionic liquids



## nyalee (Jan 25, 2017)

Am doing a research on the above topic and can someone help me with an experimental procedure of the extraction of gold with ionic liquids, which I can perform in a laboratory. Am still new in gold processing


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2017)

You have to be more specific as gold dissolves in acids and other solvents and creates a soluble salt which is an ionic solution. So decide what solution you want to use for the digestion and we can help you. Otherwise it may be a long paper!


----------

